

Q. Why is it so hard to swat a housefly? A. It sees us coming in slow motion - cfontes
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/q-why-is-it-so-hard-to-swat-a-housefly-a-it-sees-us-coming-in-slow-motion-8818124.html

======
NicoJuicy
Weird, i just "clap my hands" above the fly... Success rate is about 95% so
far (problems on vertical surfaces :))

~~~
kps
The hardware is fast, but the software has a simple exploit.

------
ada1981
So doubling the refresh rate would make TV for Dogs interesting?

